# Vic Mallee Herps !



## richoman_3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Spent the Cup weekend at Little Desert and Big Desert with micah, steve, simon and alot of other really cool people !
It was my first time up to the mallee so i was really damn excited !

the first day kicked off well !

the skinks were common, but proved to be fast !




Obscure Skink (Morethia obscura) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Ragged Snake-Eyed Skink (Cryptoblepharus pannosus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


a nice little mitchells short tailed snake !!




Mitchell's Short-Tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Mitchell's Short-Tailed Snake (Parasuta nigriceps) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Shinglebacks were a VERY common sight !, it was really cool seeing them in pairs and moving around together !




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Only saw a couple of beardies, this was a nice eastern !




Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



The next day we moved onto Big desert where the real awesomeness started !

my fave skink !!!

desert skink (with a neck injury)




Desert Skink (Liopholis inornata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr






Desert Skink (Liopholis inornata) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Nobbi dragon

nice smile



Nobbi dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Nobbi Dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Norris dragon - only saw the one, these are cool guys!




Norris's Dragon (Amphibolurus norrisi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Painted dragons were a very common sight along the roads, damn they are awesome lizards !




Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Mallee dragons were extremely quick !!




Mallee Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Saw a couple of really nice burtons!




Burton's Legless Lizard ( Lialis burtonis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


A few of these Southern spinys were found




Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

A stinky greys skink




Grey's Skink (Menetia greyii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


A cool looking banjo frog that was found on a rainy night




Eastern Banjo Frog (Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Eastern Banjo Frog (Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


The rain also turned out some blind snakes !!!




Prong-Snouted Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr




Dark-Spined Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bicolor) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Dark-Spined Blind Snake (Ramphotyphlops bicolor) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


Some night walks turned out with some wicked looking geckos

Beaded Gecko




Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


A nice Wood gecko




Wood Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Wood Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


And the highlight of the trip

BARDICK !!!!!




Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



i had heaps of fun as you can see !!!
enjoy !!


----------



## Stuart (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats and well done mate, some awesome photos there


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks mate !
it was an awesome trip !


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow Nick, you gotta be happy with that..and a bardick to.
Excellent pic of the Burtons to.
How good is Cookie at spotting herps?


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 8, 2012)

GREAT pics "THANKS" for sharing solar 17 (baden)


----------



## vicherps (Nov 8, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> How good is Cookie at spotting herps?



He is bloody good at spotting herps my dad has nick named him the "white aboriginal".


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 8, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Wow Nick, you gotta be happy with that..and a bardick to.
> Excellent pic of the Burtons to.
> How good is Cookie at spotting herps?




he is amazing at finding stuff !!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 8, 2012)

Great pics Nick


----------



## congo_python (Nov 8, 2012)

Great pic's....looks like the trip was a good one.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice work mate. I spent a lot of time in that area in 2004 and 2005. I was there with Mike Swan and Damian Goodall in '05 and we saw over 100 L.dameum in a night, often with multiple individuals in the headlights at any one time. I miss it!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Nice work mate. I spent a lot of time in that area in 2004 and 2005. I was there with Mike Swan and Damian Goodall in '05 and we saw over 100 L.dameum in a night, often with multiple individuals in the headlights at any one time. I miss it!


wow thats pretty cool !
they are a really cool gecko!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 11, 2012)

Did better than my weeks herping.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks yous stephens


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 11, 2012)

Prettiest Burtons I've seen so far. Great pics


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 12, 2012)

Jealous of that bardick!!! They are truly an awesome species! I also like the C. pictus shots and what a stunning burtons!!! 

I think you did better than me and stephen! although we found Philoria pughi


----------



## vicherps (Nov 12, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> Jealous of that bardick!!! They are truly an awesome species! I also like the C. pictus shots and what a stunning burtons!!!
> 
> I think you did better than me and stephen! although we found Philoria pughi


 The credit goes to Steve Cook although Nick did see another Burton's that got away I also found some cool stuff on the trip.


----------



## BIGBANG (Nov 12, 2012)

would love to know when these trips are on next, i live not far from the little desert


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 13, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> Jealous of that bardick!!! They are truly an awesome species! I also like the C. pictus shots and what a stunning burtons!!!
> 
> I think you did better than me and stephen! although we found Philoria pughi



pfffft a frog  !

haha, looking forward to seeing your shots of it  !


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 14, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> pfffft a frog  !
> 
> haha, looking forward to seeing your shots of it  !


A rare, pretty frog


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 1, 2012)

These shots are great!!! I have a holiday house not far from Little Desert and until I sell it, I think you just gave me a great reason to go spend some time up there!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 1, 2012)

Fantastic, richo! You came up with all sort of goodies and have some excellent shots. Bardick and Mitchell's both were very nice finds. I've seen Bardick in the west but never yet a Mitchell's so need to head to the Mallee one of these days. Those Painted Dragons were very nice.

Regards,
David


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> These shots are great!!! I have a holiday house not far from Little Desert and until I sell it, I think you just gave me a great reason to go spend some time up there!!!



thanks, its a great place with alot of wildlife in it !!!, i really cant wait to explore the mallee more and find some even cooler stuff !!


thanks david ! yeah bardicks are awesome snakes!


----------

